# Pashley Pickle help



## NathanR (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi,  I`m new to this forum and to restoring bikes. I bought an old Pashley Pickle trike and its in a sad state. I`m having problems in taking the rear wheels off. One wheel came off with the aid of a mallet and some WD40 but the other seems to be more stubborn. I have removed the nut holding the wheel on and  an allen key headed bolt from the centre of the wheel which connects into axle, but still no movement. I have left it soaking overnight, just need some advice whether or not to get amongst it tomorrow with a mallet or is it part of the axle, im thinking its not because why would there be a bolt holding it to the axle?

Thanks

Nathan UK


----------



## mrflagman (Oct 23, 2010)

Try using PB Blaster on it. I found that it works better than WD40. I had a AMF Tricycle that was rusted in a solid pile of metal and got every part to come loose using PB Blaster. I think most auto parts stores carry it.


----------



## NathanR (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks mate but i dont think i can get it in the UK


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 23, 2010)

I've heard of guys in the UK using something called PlusGas to crack things loose.  A "judicious application of heat" as my old Sunbeam manual advised can usually help too.  Personally, I'd try a three jaw puller instead of the mallet to pull the wheel off.


----------

